# DNR laws for Ohio 7 Michigan bow hunting



## grill god

I'm kind of new to bow hunting and I need to learn the laws in two states. MI. & OH. Where would be the best referance ?


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## smurphy

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...ndTrappingSubhomePage/tabid/6522/Default.aspx


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* grill god. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowKil

*www.michigan.gov/dnr* Not sure about Ohio


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## tylerolsen12

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

